# Ichon vs. Adequan



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you for this info, my mare is currently on adequan (she has soreness in her hocks that was causing extreme back pain). We started her on this and she is a totally different horse. 

I have been looking for a possible alternative because like you said, its EXPENSIVE! I will have to discuss this with my vet when I see him later this month


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

That's interesting. I had my late mare on Adequan about 5 years ago. One of the main reasons I stopped using it was the price. If this new drug is in fact a good replacement, that would definitely be a game changer! Definitely keep us updated.


----------



## lucchese (Jan 12, 2016)

I have completed the series of shots of Ichon (7 injections with 4-6 day intervals) on my horse. Unfortunately, I have only been able to ride him once. However, he does seem to be moving more fluidly and he's letting me pick his hooves with much less trouble! It's hard to say if there has been a positive, significant difference. He has had no negative side effects at all! I need to wait for the weather to warm a bit, so that I can ride more. I will update as I move forward.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was using them for a while. I did the 7 series and then I went to once per month shots to maintain him. I wasn't unhappy with it but that was when I was more worried about his fractured pelvis then realizing the real issue was in his feet. I did the Tildren which was crazy expensive and then realized the Osphos was just as good if not better....

I think the big thing is to know what works best for which horse.....


----------



## lucchese (Jan 12, 2016)

Here is my update on my 14-year old gelding with mild arthritis issues. He had one round (total of 7 injections) of Ichon and he is moving much better and had no negative side effects. I will definitely use Ichon over Adequan in the future due to the price difference and I am pleased with the results! :gallop:


----------

